# Etudiant : Macbook Pro 13" ou Macbook Air 13"



## Cartvin (14 Juin 2012)

Voilà comme il est dit dans le titre, j hésite entre l'achat d'un MacBook Pro 13" (2.9GHz) et d'un MacBook Air 13" (256 Go) pour la suite de mes études.


Je suis étudiant, je vais entrer en troisième année et je change de ville et d'appart.
Pour cela j'ai besoin d'un ordi portable (remplaçant mon netbook) pour les cours et assez puissant pour les loisirs pour quand je suis chez moi.


Pour mes études pas besoin dénormément de puissance, surtout du traitement  de texte, données et diapo (grande utilisation de PowerPoint et  Keynote), il doit me durer assez longtemps (--> Doctorat).


Pour les loisirs cela va être du classique, internet, de la bureautique,  GarageBand, et un peu de retouche photo et montage vidéo non poussée  (juste loisir), quelques jeux vidéos ... 


Mon choix à la base se porte plus sur le MBP_, mais :

1) J__'aimerais savoir votre avis, et surtout qu'est ce qui me ferais regretter le Air si je prend le pro (mis à part son poids et sa "portabilité") ?

2 ) J'aimerais aussi savoir si la différence de vitesse entre les MacBook  Air avec SsD et les MacBook Pro avec DD classique est flagrante une fois  les applications lancées._


----------



## difqonapple (14 Juin 2012)

Tu regretteras le SDD tout simplement, la différence c'est comme....le jour et la nuit...Si tu vas voir sur un autre post Pascal_TTH a fait une très bonne analyse (celle-ci)...

Moi je suis content de mon mbp (acheté début 2011) mais ajd mba et mbp sont très proches....:hein:


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Juin 2012)

Salut, aujourd'hui j'ai un MBP, et je dois dire que je regrette son poids de 2 kilo Contre 1,3 Kilo pour le air mais j'apprécie son disque dur et le fait de la présence d'un lecteur CD chose que le air ne dispose qu'en accessoires. Donc le poids revient au même.

Sache que tu peut mettre un SSD dans un Pro et c'est le jour et la nuit contre le air. mais il à le petit quelque chose se air que le pro n'a pas si je devais choisir aujourd'hui je partirais sur un Air avec le max de SSD


----------



## Cartvin (14 Juin 2012)

Déjà merci pour les réponses, et pour vous le Pro n'a pour seul avantage ses quelques ports en plus, et son Superdrive?

Le processeur n'a pas dintérêt selon vous?


----------



## difqonapple (14 Juin 2012)

Bho les processeurs tu sais, personnes ne les pousse jamais à fond (enfin presque, je sans déjà les commentaires arriver...) et donc pour ton utilisation (bureautique et un peu de jeux) je ne pense pas que ça soit le plus important pour toi. (A moins que mais alors précise  )

Et non, on pointe aussi la place sur le DD (min 500go c'est mieux que 256Go)


----------



## zeusII (14 Juin 2012)

J'ai acheté juste avant de rentrer à la Fac un MBP 13" (en 2010), j'étais très content de manière générale. Je n'avais pas de soucis pour le transporter ! 
Seulement à la rentrée 2011 je me suis fais plaisir sur le Air 13" ! Et là ... c'est une autre ambiance ! La légèreté et la finesse est impressionnante ! La qualité de l'écran également (moins brillante et meilleure résolution). Le SSD est un gros plus je ne me vois pas revenir en arrière.
Ma copine a toujours son MPB 13" et quand je compare les deux, j'ai l'impression que le MBP 13" pèse 10 kilos et qu'il tourne en 800x600.

Donc franchement, je te conseille vraiment le Air 13". Même si 128 ou 256Go c'est peu, un petit DD externe en USB 3 n'est pas encombrant !

En ce qui concerne le SuperDrive, il ne faut pas se voiler la face, mais honnêtement à quoi sert un lecteur optique de nos jours ? Même en ayant acheté un MBP en 2010, j'ai du l'utiliser 3 fois à tout casser.


----------



## Cartvin (14 Juin 2012)

Le Air a pour moi le défaut de sa qualité, c'est à dire que sa finesse me donne plus l'impression de "gadget" (bien entre guillemets  ) que le pro.

Après jentends bien que quasi unanimement c'est le Macbook Air qui est préféré mais _n'y a t'il pas de souci de lag ou autres avec de grosses apps, logiciels ou de jeux assez récent_ (j'imagine bien qu'il faut pas mettre les réglages full max), vu que sa deviendrait un ordi quasi principal dans ma situation donc je veux pouvoir "tout" faire. 

Surtout que Pro et Air sont au même prix quasiment donc sa rend le choix plus difficile je trouve.

En tout cas merci des réponses


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Juin 2012)

Le air effectivement ne fera pas tourner du diablo III mais le pro non plus, avec un chipset tu ne peut pas penser à faire du jeux.

Moi sur mon Pro je fais tourner GTA Vice city, Angry Bird, ou encore Call Of Duty 4 mais sa lag un peu sur ce dernier.

Je te rejoins sur le coté finesse = un peu plastique.

Le air n'est pas fait pour faire du gros montage Vidéo HD. de la bureautique surf web photo montage ok mais tu fera pas un photoshop dessus.

Un bon truc serais une Time Capsule en complément du air pour le stockage. ou Itunes Match.

Moi le Pro, c'est le poids que je trouve génant si tu l'emporte toute une journer avec toi en transport en commun et ceux tous les jours xD 

Sinon le pro fait solide et complet avec le lecteur optique mais tu ne t'en servira pas des masses je pense. Pour ma part en 8 Mois j'ai du l'utiliser moins de 8 fois.


----------



## difqonapple (14 Juin 2012)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Moi sur mon Pro je fais tourner GTA Vice city, Angry Bird, ou encore Call Of Duty 4 mais sa lag un peu sur ce dernier.




Oo moi COD ne Lag pas  (je fais aussi tourner Dirt 2 et NFS)


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Juin 2012)

Lequel de NFS difqonapple ???
tu as quel Mac book Pro ???


----------



## Xmen613 (14 Juin 2012)

Moi c'est idem, sauf que s'est football manager que je voudrais faire fonctionner et j'ignore si le air pourra. Je n'ai encore jamais eu de mac ... Et y faire fonctionner une cle tnt. 

Pas de budget precis je cherche la qualitée a priori du mac .... Le pro ? Le air me plait mais j'ai peur qu'il rame malgres le nouveau processeur 2012


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Juin 2012)

le air sera largement suffisant. Football Manager est un petit jeu le air est quand même un excellent mac


----------



## Xmen613 (14 Juin 2012)

Je veux bien le croire mais difficile de comparer face a un pc ... Football manager demande quand meme pas mal de ressource non ? ... Et fifa 2012 ou gta 4, certaine video youtube semble le demontrer mais bon gros doute quand meme ')


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Juin 2012)

la ce sont des jeux plus conséquents en ressources.

Sur un pro sa m'étonnerais


----------



## Marco0906 (15 Juin 2012)

Football manager devrait tourner sans trop de problèmes sur un air, je jouais au 2009 sur un pc portable Dell ya quelques temps et ca passait même si les chargement était un poil plus lent que sur mon fixe, donc je pense que ca doit pas poser problèmes.

Fifa 12 en low peut-être que ca passera et encore que je ne suis même pas sûr, GTA 4 par contre, il a fait souffrir à sa sortie sur PC pas mal de machines, donc je pense qu'il faut pas rêver  

Très franchement, en entrée de gamme, que ce soit MBA ou MBP, aucun n'est fait pour jouer à des jeux qui demande un minimum de ressources. 
Ils ne possèdent pas de carte graphique dédiée et l'intel HD n'est pas un foudre de guerre.

Tout dépend à quel jeux tu joues, mais le air n'est pas fait pour ca selon moi. Le MBP peut y arriver en commencant par le 15". 

Toutes tes autres utilisations ne poseront pas de problèmes.


----------



## Ipod-tow (15 Juin 2012)

ou alors le air et le pro le feront sur de petits jeux comme GTA III ou angry birds xD 

(tu vas sur le site d'intel, la HD 4000 est une révolution:rateau: mouai c'est sa !!!:mouais:


----------



## Cartvin (15 Juin 2012)

Je viens de voir les benchmarks des deux portables :

MacBook Pro (13-inch Mid 2012)  Intel Core i7-3520M 2900 MHz (2 cores) :                                       * 7835*


MacBook Air (13-inch Mid 2012)  Intel Core i7-3667U 2000 MHz (2 cores)  :    *6843*


http://browser.primatelabs.com/mac-benchmarks


Qu'est ce que cela traduit pour vous? 


Au fur et à mesure vous m'amenez plus vers le Air, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre l'écart  entre un benchmark comme cela et ce que vous pouvez conseiller, _dixit _Pascal_TTH : 

"Les MacBook Air 13,3" sont aux mêmes prix que les MacBook "Pro" 13,3"  tout ayant pour ainsi dire les avantages apportés par le modèle Rétina :  SSD, plus fins, plus  légers, plus d'ODD et meilleure résolution. En plus depuis que les  MacBook Air peuvent avoir 8 Go de RAM et qu'il y a du SSD 256 Go en série, dur de trouver à redire."



J'essaye de faire en sorte que cela puisse aider les autres étudiants dans mon cas (qui doivent être nombreux )


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

tu sais un test synthétique tel que celui que tu nous montre (de 6900 à 7900 environ) la difference entre ces 2 scores sera quasi imperceptible pour toi c'est une évidence...

je serai toi je me poserai les bonnes questions...
(chose que je n'ai pas encore vu dans ce topic) 

1/ hiérarchise tes besoins: du plus haut au plus bas
(qu'est ce qui prime en premier lieu? la legereté? le Superdrive? etc etc)

2/ vu que tu es indecis sur le MBA et le MBP 13", pour ce qui est des jeux c'est kif kif: l'un ou l'autre aura du mal à faire tourner quoi que ce soit d'un peu gourmand!

3/ l'utilisation d'un SSD se doit d'être pris au sérieux! 
c'est le jour et la nuit: c'est un fait indéniable! 
mais tu peux l'avoir soit d'origine avec le MBA, soit par rajout avec le MBP 

4/ Pour la DDR, il serait judicieux de partir sur 8Go: sur l'une ou l'autre des machines!!!
toujours la même histoire: l'une (le MBA) est non modifiable tandis que l'autre OUI


voili voilou pour ce qui est des généralités

par contre étant étudiant je te conseillerai un MBA ou un MBP d'ancienne génération pour bénéficier de remise (soit par le refurb soit par une occasion ...)


----------



## Xmen613 (15 Juin 2012)

Par contre avec le 15 pouce retina, je suppose que la question ne se posera pas .... Tout fonctionnera .... Enfin j'espere


----------



## Ipod-tow (15 Juin 2012)

Le rétina ce n'est plus la même gamme pis délais d'attente oblige. :rateau:


----------



## Cartvin (15 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je serai toi je me poserai les bonnes questions...
> (chose que je n'ai pas encore vu dans ce topic)




Je me pose les bonnes questions bien que je les explicites pas, mais au moins sa donne l'occasion d'avoir des réponses comme les tiennent qui peuvent aider un grand nombre de personne qui peuvent se retrouver devant ce choix assez compliqué selon moi


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

je pense que si tu te poses ces questions pas de soucis de choix


----------



## Ipod-tow (16 Juin 2012)

vous m'avez perdu à question xD


----------



## alargeau (16 Juin 2012)

Pour ce qui est de ton choix, pourquoi ne pas considérer l'achat du 11" ? Je m'explique, tu souhaites remplacer ton netbook, et le 11" est un format ultra-portable d'excellence, tout en ayant tout de même une machine équivalente niveau performances au MBA 13". Sache aussi que le 11" a une résolution très légèrement supérieure au MBP 13", donc tu as un écran de 13" sur un 11". Plutôt pas mal.

Si ton choix est vraiment porté entre les MBP et MBA 13", je pense que le MBA est le meilleur compromis : l'écran est de bien meilleur qualité, son poids plume et sa finesse en font un portable qu'on peut emporter n'importe où, le disque SSD du MBA peut être à lui seul un argument qui fait pencher la balance. Le seul problème que je peux voir au MBA face au MBP, c'est sa capacité de stockage. L'option 256Go qui ne peut être prise qu'à l'achat est facturée au prix fort, et le 128Go est vraiment le minimum, qui peut vite s'avérer insuffisant d'ailleurs selon l'utilisation qu'on peut en faire.

Perso, entre le MBP et le MBA, j'ai fait le choix du MBA pour tous les points que j'ai abordé plus haut. Rien que pour l'écran sur lequel on ne se voit plus, je trouve que le confort est au rendez-vous. Et puis comme le SSD joue beaucoup sur les performances de l'ordinateur, on a l'impression, pour une utilisation standard,, d'avoir un ordinateur bien plus réactif et plus rapide.


----------



## Cartvin (17 Juin 2012)

Après réflexion et vos nombreux conseils, mon choix se porterait désormais sur *le MacBook Air 13" *avec 8go de RAM et 256 go de SSD.

Cependant, j'aimerais savoir quelle est la différence, concrètement, entre le processeur i5 et i7. 

Excusez mon ignorance


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

pour faire large:

Core i3: Bas de gamme | performance moyenne | faible consommation. 
Core i5: Milieu de gamme | bonne performance | consommation moyenne 
Core i7: Haut de gamme | excellente performance | consommation élevée. 


le i3/i5, si je dis pas de conneries: sont des i7 tronqués dans le sens qu'ils n'ont pas la totalité des unités de calcul que l'i7 possède mais cela leur permet d'être plus léger en terme de conso.


A ce jour, je rajouterai, que pour de la bureautique, du surf etc etc (un emploi moyen de l'ordi), le i3/i5 suffisent amplement...


----------



## Krys44 (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai lu très souvent que le core i5 semble être le processeur le plus adapté pour une utilisation classique du MBA (surf, mail, photo, lecture vidéo). Dans quel cas la personnalisation du MBA avec un core i7 pourrait se justifier?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## Cartvin (18 Juin 2012)

Désolé Krys44 mais je ne saurais pas te répondre .


Cependant j'aimerais savoir si il y a toujours un "déséquilibre" entre le SSD de Samsung et 

celui de Toshiba qu'il pouvait, apparemment, y avoir pour les Air 2011?


----------



## Ipod-tow (19 Juin 2012)

Il me semble justement que Toshiba à résolu cette écart cette année face à samsung. (voir le test de mac g sur le MBA 11 de 2012)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Juin 2012)

c'est fin et léger, et la puissance de cette ultra portable permet même de jouer à des jeux vidéos, monter des petits rush de film HD et faire de la retouche ... 

je travaille régulièrement avec un MBP 15' pour la création de mes bases de données et de fichiers excel un peu lourd, mais en réalité 99 % de mon temps est passé sur le MBA.


Reste la question du budget, mais la différence vaut le coup, un seul bémol une fois que l'on a gouté à un MBA on ne peut plus revenir vers moins portable.


----------



## Tuxon86 (20 Juin 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> c'est fin et léger, et la puissance de cette ultra portable permet même de jouer à des jeux vidéos, monter des petits rush de film HD et faire de la retouche ...
> 
> je travaille régulièrement avec un MBP 15' pour la création de mes bases de données et de fichiers excel un peu lourd, mais en réalité 99 % de mon temps est passé sur le MBA.
> 
> ...



Je traite aussi des fichiers lourds, mais je le fais avec mon Air via un disque externe thunderbolt. Je dirait que bien que ce ne soit qu'un bi-cur, il est très performant.

Le choix d'un Macbook pro aujourd'hui tiens plus aux besoins d'avoir plus de 8gig de ram ou plus d'espace disque à l'interne. À moin de traiter des projets multimédia lourds, ces deux contraintes sont facilement remédiable.


----------



## Ipod-tow (20 Juin 2012)

A vous lire, j'ai presque envie de revendre mon MBP 13 de 2011 et me prendre un Air pour la portabilité :rateau:


----------



## Tuxon86 (21 Juin 2012)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> A vous lire, j'ai presque envie de revendre mon MBP 13 de 2011 et me prendre un Air pour la portabilité :rateau:



Au moins le Air 13" à un meilleur écran de 1440x900 au lieu de 1280x800.


----------



## C_A_R_O (23 Juin 2012)

Ne pas tenir compte de ce message, je ne sais pas comment l'effacer....


----------



## Cartvin (24 Juin 2012)

Voilà mon choix s'est finalement porté sur le Macbook Air 13", la commande est passée, plus qu'à le recevoir sans problème, je vous remercie pour vos conseils et votre aide .

Je pourrais désormais aider et conseiller à mon tour !


----------



## TiteLine (24 Juin 2012)

Bon choix 

Si tu adhères à OSX, tu vas te régaler


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juillet 2012)

je connais très peu de personnes qui s'ont revenus en arrière (ah si une personne du fofo, une dame d'un certain âge qui ne voulait rien savoir donc hop retour du MBP chez APPLE...)
bref chacun ses goûts


----------



## Coolsinus (1 Juillet 2012)

Hey tout le monde !

Je voulais poser une questions aux proprietaires d'un Air 13" 2011, niveau son, lorsque vous regardez un film en streaming, les ventilos, combien de tour minutes ? Le niveau sonore est assez fort pour surpasser le son des ventilos ? Qu'en est-il de la qualité du son, lorsque vous ecoutez de la musique, c'est bon ou pas ? 

Autrement, est ce que vous bossez sur Xcode ? Au niveau du Drag&Drop de Labels ou autre pour faire l'interface d'une page, y'a la roue multicolore qui se met en route ? Vous consommez combien de Ram ? 
Xcode s'ouvre en combien de rebonds ? 

Niveau jeux : COD 4 ? combien de FPS, fluide ? Max Payne 3 ?

Desole pour ce tas de questions mais j'ai vraiment besoin de réponses !


----------



## Coolsinus (3 Juillet 2012)

Up ! Quelqu'un peut me donner un retour niveau son s'il vous plait ?


----------



## kooskoos1814 (3 Juillet 2012)

Alors, j'ai eu successivement le 11'' 2010, 11'' 2011 et 13'' 2011, tous avaient des haut-parleurs suffisants pour regarder un film ou des vidéos en flash sans casque.

Je n'ai jamais regardé la vitesse de rotation des ventilateurs, par contre, ceux-ci ne m'ont jamais gêné pour des vidéos/films, il suffit même à écouter de la musique sans être devant l'ordinateur (avec la qualité qu'on est en mesure d'attendre d'un laptop, ça ne vaut pas des enceintes, même bon-marché).

Par contre, c'est vrai que dès que l'on lance de la 3D (jeux par exemple), le ventilateur devient vraiment audible et sans casque, si le jeu est silencieux, ça devient vite pénible (utilisable, mais pénible).
Le vrai problème dans ces conditions là est plutôt la température du processeur que le bruit du ventilateur...


----------



## Coolsinus (4 Juillet 2012)

Ok super merci pour ta reponse ! 
Bah c'est cool, car quand t'es oblige de mettre un casque c'est relou. 

Si tu peux installer le Widget iStat, regarder 15 minutes de videos youtube ou en streaming, checker la temperature et me dire pour que je me rende compte, ca serait franchement sympa 

Ouai niveau jeu j'ai juste l'intention de faire un peu de Urban Terror de temps en temps, après moi j'utilise mon ordi pour surf web, ecoute musique, regarde des films et des videos youtube dans mon lit, puis de la programmation, donc Xcode + iOS Simulator, word, skype, iMovie + Final Cut Pro de temps en temps aussi...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH je viens de voir ca !!   
Le SSD du Air va me faire du bien !!


----------



## kooskoos1814 (4 Juillet 2012)

Alors, selon iStat, au repos le processeur est à 50 degrés. Dès que je lance deux vidéos Youtube et une ou deux fenêtres Safari en même temps, le ventilateur reste silencieux, mais la température monte à 60-65 degrés. 
Comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec des vidéos, toutefois, j'utilise Youtube en HTML5 et non en flash. Vu comme flash est mal optimisé (surtout sur OS X), le processeur monte fortement en température et le ventilateur en régime.

Je vais tester avec Chrome sur des vidéos en flash et je te redis.

*EDIT :* Alors, avec deux vidéos en flash en même temps (Full HD 1080p), sous Chrome, c'est effectivement la cata, le processeur monte à 90-95 degrés et le ventilateur dépasse les 4700 trs/min, clairement audible mais pas si gênant que ça pour une vidéo. L'autonomie fond aussi comme neige au soleil...

Je recommande fortement d'installer ClicToFlash et ClicToPlugin pour Safari (ou FlashBlock pour Chrome) pour bloquer tout contenu flash, ça économise la plupart des pubs et surtout l'autonomie est augmentée d'environ 1h (j'arrivais à 4h30-4h45 avec mon 11'' et à 6h30 avec mon 13'').

*EDIT2:* Je vois que tu parles de jeu, qu'on soit bien d'accords, sur mon 2011, je peux jouer à bcp de choses, y compris des jeux récents (Diablo 3, Total War Shogun 2 notamment) dans de bonnes conditions (résolution native, options en moyen), mais la température et le régime du ventilateur peuvent vite devenir énervants (même si je ne pense pas que ça puisse poser un quelconque problème au CPU de tourner à ces températures là, les Core i ont tous une fonctions les faisant se downclocker si la température est trop élevée).
Si tu prévois l'achat d'un 2012, la HD4000 est encore 20-30% plus performante, donc aucun problème.

Le processeur est suffisant pour tout ce que je lui balance, malgré seulement deux cores physiques (4 avec l'Hyperthreading), que ce soit de manière "professionnelle" (programmation, analyse numérique etc.) ou privée (Photoshop,  traitement vidéo, Handbrake etc.). Forcément, ça va moins vite que les Octo-core que j'ai à l'école, mais c'est suffisant pour ce que j'en fais et il est plus rapide que mon iMac late-2009 avec son proc à 3.06 GHz.


----------



## Coolsinus (4 Juillet 2012)

Je n'ai pas les moyens de prendre un 2012, donc je vais prendre un 2011 sur le refurb 

Concernant les deux videos en Flash sur Chrome c'est vrai que 90-95º ca devient fou, mais si les ventilos ne sont qu'a 4700, c'est qu'ils doivent rarement monter a plus donc c'est bien ca pour le niveau sonore !  Mais c'est vrai que c'est chaud... :rateau: Je vais surement installer tes utilitaires pour lire le Flash sans le module Flash, si ca permet de faire baisser la temperature (et donc le niveau sonore). Tes utilitaires ne marchent que pour youtube ou bien l'ensemble des videos Flash ? Ah oui nan ca bloque le contenu flash donc les pubs, mais est ce que sur des autres site type Movie2k.to, on peut regarder des videos flash en html5 ?

C'est cool pour les jeux, je vais pouvoir me faire des petites parties de temps en temps sans etre gêné, parce que je peux rien faire tourner sur cette GMA 950...

Y'a de l'hyperthreding sur les i5 ? :mouais: C'est pas réservé aux i7 ?

C'est sur que le 2012 ca serait l'ideal pour moi, avec des performances graphiques un peu boostés par rapport à la HD 3000 mais bon, cest comme ca  
Par contre je vais aller demander à un Genius d'un App Store si c'est possible de mettre leur tout nouveau ventilateurs asymetriques des MacBook Air 2012 dans un 2011   

Merci infiniment pour toutes tes explications ! 
Plus qu'à attendre une dizaine de jours avant d'enfin l'avoir !


----------



## kooskoos1814 (4 Juillet 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Je n'ai pas les moyens de prendre un 2012, donc je vais prendre un 2011 sur le refurb
> 
> Concernant les deux videos en Flash sur Chrome c'est vrai que 90-95º ca devient fou, mais si les ventilos ne sont qu'a 4700, c'est qu'ils doivent rarement monter a plus donc c'est bien ca pour le niveau sonore !  Mais c'est vrai que c'est chaud... :rateau: Je vais surement installer tes utilitaires pour lire le Flash sans le module Flash, si ca permet de faire baisser la temperature (et donc le niveau sonore). Tes utilitaires ne marchent que pour youtube ou bien l'ensemble des videos Flash ? Ah oui nan ca bloque le contenu flash donc les pubs, mais est ce que sur des autres site type Movie2k.to, on peut regarder des videos flash en html5 ?
> Pour Youtube, c'est une option à part, tu peux l'activer ou non sur Youtube (tape "youtube html5" sur un moteur de recherche).
> ...


À ton service, n'hésite pas.


----------



## Coolsinus (5 Juillet 2012)

Merci beaucoup  Je te tiens au courant pour sur !


----------



## Ecnelis (5 Juillet 2012)

Intéressant ce post, qui répond à beaucoup de mes questions! 

Je compte changer mon MB 2007, mais j'hésite entre le MBA 13" et le MBP 13". L'utilisation que je compte en faire est "classique": web, mail, word, excel, powerpoint, iphoto et quelques jeux. Ce sont justement les jeux où je me pose la question. Je compte jouer à des jeux de stratégie type Civ5, SC2, Total War qui ne  nécessiteront pas la 3D à fond, mais quand même... Quitte à y mettre le  prix, j'aimerais pouvoir y jouer sans peine et que l'ordinateur tienne au moins 5 ans!

D'un côté, le Air a un SSD, de l'autre, le pro a un processeur plus rapide. Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pas trouvé de test donnant les FPS des jeux (un test pas mal de MacGé toutefois: http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/128022/test-du-macbook-air-13-mi-2012-core-i5-a-1-8-ghz) ni de test permettant d'apprécier la comparaison entre processeur et vitesse du SSD. Si le processeur est vraiment plus rapide sur le pro, alors pourquoi ne pas mettre un optibay avec SSD et conserver un gros espace de stockage en DD à la place du lecteur CD? Cette solution aurait aussi l'avantage qu'on peut changer la RAM facilement à l'intérieur. D'un autre côté, j'ai franchement l'impression qu'acheter un MBP aujourd'hui, c'est acheter un ordinateur qui sera obsolète d'ici 1an avec l'arrivée du Retina... L'idéal serait le MBP Retina 13" quand il sortira..

J&#8217;hésite...


----------



## introid (5 Juillet 2012)

Je me suis commandé un MBA full options (8Go/SSD 512/Core i7) avec l'AOC, ca fait mal, mais si je vois que je n'en suis pas content, je le revendrais de suite.

J'espère ne pas être déçu, j'avais hésité entre le MBA 13 et le MBP mais 15.

Comme j'ai déjà une bonne machine via mon boulot (un Dell 1' pouces en core i7 et 8go), je voulais du très compact et performant.

Question idiote peut être, mais savez vous si l'on peut overclocker la HD 4000?

Est-ce que les performances graphiques sont meilleures entre le core i5 et i7 dans le MBA?

Est-elle plus performante sur le MBP 13?

Merci!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> J'espère ne pas être déçu, j'avais hésité entre le MBA 13 et le MBP mais 15.



C'est pas un peu tard pour poser ces questions ... après avoir 





> *Je me suis commandé un MBA full options (8Go/SSD 512/Core i7) avec l'AOC, ca fait mal*, mais si je vois que je n'en suis pas content, je le revendrais de suite.


 Une bombe en fait ...


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> ...




Oublies l'overclocking tu n'es pas sur un PC donc c'est pas top! 

les perfs graphiques entre un i5 et un i7 sont identiques car la partie graphique est identique entre ces 2 architectures!


----------



## alexandreXD14 (6 Juillet 2012)

En effet si tu optes pour le macbook air tu vas te dire " c'est comme decouvrir michael jackson apres avoir ecouté rené la taupe toute sa vie" Car oui le ssd est tres puissant ( ex: entre 5 et 7 sec pour s allume oour la mba et 20 pour le mbp) mais pour tout ce qui est plus perfectionné ( montage video...) le mbp est plus performant  Mais quelques soit ton choux, tu ne seras pas decu  Un conseil: pour faire ton choix, ecris sur un papier tout ce que tu attends d'un ordinateur et pis apres tu ecris a cote le macbook le plus adapté pour cette utilisation (ex: portabilite: mba Montage video: mbp)  Et apres tu comptes les points


----------



## introid (7 Juillet 2012)

Je l'ai déjà commandé en fait.
Oui, normalement, c'est une vraie bombinette, le MBP Retina bien équipé coute une paire de bras + une jambe...
Je préfère avoir quelque chose de compact, et apparemment entre le MBA et MPB 13, l'autre est une brique à côté.
Et non, il n'est pas trop tard, je l'ai commandé via l'Apple Store, je ne l'ai pas encore reçu, j'ai apparemment 14 jours pour le retourner.
Je vais aller faire un tour à la Fnac pour voir le Retina, mais honnêtement, le prix est vraiment très élévé, mais le MBA Full coute déjà pas mal aussi (merci l'AOC).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------




Coolsinus a dit:


> Je n'ai pas les moyens de prendre un 2012, donc je vais prendre un 2011 sur le refurb
> 
> Concernant les deux videos en Flash sur Chrome c'est vrai que 90-95º ca devient fou, mais si les ventilos ne sont qu'a 4700, c'est qu'ils doivent rarement monter a plus donc c'est bien ca pour le niveau sonore !  Mais c'est vrai que c'est chaud... :rateau: Je vais surement installer tes utilitaires pour lire le Flash sans le module Flash, si ca permet de faire baisser la temperature (et donc le niveau sonore). Tes utilitaires ne marchent que pour youtube ou bien l'ensemble des videos Flash ? Ah oui nan ca bloque le contenu flash donc les pubs, mais est ce que sur des autres site type Movie2k.to, on peut regarder des videos flash en html5 ?
> 
> ...



J'ai vu une super affaire ici: 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2192wt_1021

Il y en a un autre interessant tjs en cours, mais sans Apple Care, mais comme is est encore sous garantie, tu pourras t'en prendre une si tu le souhaites.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1031


----------



## MrGeeky (8 Juillet 2012)

Je voudrais juste rebondir sur le sujet des jeux sur MBA. Dans le cas d'un jeu sur support physique, je pense qu'on peut l'installer via le lecteur distant (sur un autre PC ou Mac), mais au quotidien, comment lancer le jeu, en situation de mobilité je veux dire ?


----------



## Cartvin (9 Juillet 2012)

Désolé McGeeky mais je n'ai pas de réponse pour toi.


Pour en terminer avec ce topic, j'ai commandé, attendu un peu... beaucoup... énormément... et j'ai enfin reçu mon macbook air 13" il y a 2 jours 

Mes premières impressions sont très bonnes, que ce soit en terme de finitions et surtout de l'ergonomie générale.
Pour le moment je ne peux que le conseiller à tout ceux qui hésitent.

Donc un gros plus pour ce MBA 13" 2012 (après 2 jours d'utilisation, donc à voir sur la durée). 

Merci à tous pour vos conseils qui m'ont aidé et permis de faire, je pense, le bon choix.


----------



## pouet13 (9 Juillet 2012)

Cartvin a dit:


> Mes premières impressions sont très bonnes, que ce soit en terme de finitions et surtout de l'ergonomie générale.
> Pour le moment je ne peux que le conseiller à tout ceux qui hésitent.
> 
> Donc un gros plus pour ce MBA 13" 2012 (après 2 jours d'utilisation, donc à voir sur la durée).
> ...



C'est rassurant  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h13 ----------




MrGeeky a dit:


> Je voudrais juste rebondir sur le sujet des jeux sur MBA. Dans le cas d'un jeu sur support physique, je pense qu'on peut l'installer via le lecteur distant (sur un autre PC ou Mac), mais au quotidien, comment lancer le jeu, en situation de mobilité je veux dire ?



Boitier multimédia  ou clés USB 3 ?


----------



## MrGeeky (10 Juillet 2012)

Say what ?
Vous pouvez m'expliquer SVP ? J'ai du mal à imaginer comment faire rentrer mon disque des Sims 3 dans un MBA à l'aide d'une clé USB ou d'un DDE.


----------



## Cartvin (10 Juillet 2012)

Bah tu pourrais transporter un superdrive externe (vendu 79 par Apple) et je pense que sa marcherais.


----------



## MrGeeky (10 Juillet 2012)

Merci, je viens d'y penser puisqu'à mon sens le seul argument du Pro est son superdrive intégré. Et même un graveur externe Samsung comme celui là

http://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-SE-208...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1341878646&sr=1-1

devrait parfaitement faire l'affaire !

Merci


----------



## Coolsinus (10 Juillet 2012)

Mon MacBook Air 13" 2011 arrive demain !! J'aurais du le recevoir aujourd'hui mais je n'etais pas là, j'ai eu un petit papier m'informant de leur passage, dire que j'aurais pu ecrire ce message avec !!!!!


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Juillet 2012)

Xmen613 a dit:


> Par contre avec le 15 pouce retina, je suppose que la question ne se posera pas .... Tout fonctionnera .... Enfin j'espere



Et quel besoin particulier justifie un écran Retina ? Photo professionnelle ? Graphiste peintre ? Ouvrage d'art ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et quel besoin particulier justifie un écran Retina ? Photo professionnelle ? Graphiste peintre ? Ouvrage d'art ?



G33kerie? G33Kitude?


----------



## Coolsinus (11 Juillet 2012)

Ca y est ! Je l'ai enfin !! Et je peux vous dire qu'il est parfait ! Il est d'une légèreté sans commune mesure ! L'écran 1440x900 est top, le clavier agréable, le trackpad génial...Je l'ai utilisé pour du Xcode, du web, et il ne chauffe pas dutout ! Même sur un vidéo YouTube aucune chaleur, alors qu'il était sur la couette du lit ! Bon, ceci dit, je n'ai pas encore installée Flash, donc c'est peut-être la raison, il est vrai que j'ai peur du Flash, car ça pompe sur processeur !! 

Bref, voili voulou, je vous en reparlerez plus en détail dans quelques jours, mais vraiment, n'hésitez pas une seule seconde à acheter un MacBook Air 13" 2011 ! En plus, je l'ai acheté sur le refurb, et guess what ? Il est tout neuf, la batterie avait 0 cycle !!  

Allez, à plus, je continu de kiffer en paix !


----------

